# IFRAME und verschiedene Browser



## Quick_Mik (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo.

Hab ne Site gebaut, auf welcher ich in verschiedenen IFRAMES Bilder anzeige.

Die Site läuft auf IE einwandfrei.

Opera und Netscape habe aber Probleme, die Inhalte der IFRAMES korrekt anzuzeigen. Habe diese mit <body style="margin:0px"> positioniert.
Allerdings werden in Opera und Netscape die Inhalte des IFRAMES immer nach rechts und unten verschoben angezeigt.

Weis jemand ne Lösung für dieses Problem?

Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht für jeden Browser eigene Seiten erstellen.

Gruß

M.

P.S.: Unter Linux in Konqueror und Mozilla läuft die Site auch, also sollte doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Site unter Opera und Netscape korrekt anzuzeigen...


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

erweitere den <iframe>-Tag um die Attribute:

```
marginheight="0"marginwidth="0"
```
das sollte reichen


----------



## Quick_Mik (2. Februar 2004)

Ne, hatte ich schon, reicht leider nicht.

Es scheint fast, als wenn Opera dies bei einem IFRAME zu ignorieren scheint...

Gruß

M.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

Hast du mal nen Link zu der Seite.. bzw. welche Opera-Version verwendest du... mein Opa7 macht das damit nämlich ohne Rand


----------



## Quick_Mik (2. Februar 2004)

Seite ist noch nicht online...

Opera Version 7.11


----------



## daDom (3. Februar 2004)

Ich habe bei mir auch gemerkt, das Opera iFrames zu ignorieren scheint.
Die Links, die als target die iFrame haben, öffnen sich allesamt in einem neuen Fenster.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2004)

Mmmh... keine Ahnung, bei mir läuft das alles wie gewünscht, sowohl in Opera6, als auch in 7(.21) .... das mit den Links ins <iframe> ist mir ebenso neu,
ich hab da beim Opera noch keine Probleme feststellen können.(allerdings benutze ich <iframes>'s auch eher selten  )

Hab mal ne Testseite gemacht... wie siehts denn da bei euch aus


----------



## Quick_Mik (3. Februar 2004)

Also darstellen tut er es schon korrekt im iframe nicht im neuen Fenster.

Hab aber weiter auch keine Idee mehr.

Muss ich das wohl oder über in Kauf nehmen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß

M.


----------



## patrickpaulsen (3. Februar 2004)

Bitte mal dringend folgende Beitrag lesen

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials144720.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2004)

Und nun 

Hast du jetzt vor, jeden Beitrag, in welchem es um frames/iframes geht, damit zu beglücken? Frames sind ein durch die w3c-Standards legitimiertes HTML-Element ....Spamming  nicht

Du selbst verwendest auf der designerkompetenz-Seite(falls das deine ist) Frames .... und wenn du in dem anderen Topic das w3c anführst, genehmige dir doch erstmal den dortigen Validierungsservice


----------

